# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Разрешение конфликтов в общественном транспорте

## Irina

_Ускорение темпа жизни, наблюдаемое в последнее время, привело к тому, что любой, даже самый незначительный конфликт (например, возникший в общественном транспорте), воспринимается нами на фоне общей невротизации как событие из ряда вон выходящее. Порою, кажется, что вокруг находится множество людей, которые пытаются действовать нам на нервы. Как же защитить себя от нервных перегрузок в подобных обстоятельствах?_

*Контролируйте свои чувства и эмоции*

Разрешение конфликтов в общественном транспортеНе стоит избегать людей, прятаться от них, тем более, что в случае с общественным транспортом это просто нереально. Не стоит также внушать себе, что вам все безразлично, так как кроме заболеваний, это ни к чему не приведет. Непродуктивно также обвинять всех и вся в своих бедах. Для избежания конфликтов, в частности в общественном транспорте, МирСоветов рекомендует задаться такой целью: выработать в себе умение говорить с людьми прямо, сообразно обстоятельствам, и не терять при этом хладнокровия. Здесь есть одна важная деталь – нужно научиться не поддаваться чужому влиянию.
Если вы слишком подавлены, раздражены или чувствуете себя без вины виноватым, то не сможете правильно реагировать в соответствующей ситуации и даже рискуете оказаться в унизительном положении. Все дело здесь в чрезмерности. Поэтому при конфликте необходимо уметь самостоятельно определять степень своей раздраженности или выраженности других чувств, во власти которых вы находитесь. Хотя для каждого человека это сугубо индивидуально, статистика утверждает, что в 85 процентов случаев вы сможете с уверенностью дать оценку своим чувствам. Так даже, если бы кто-то похлопал вас по плечу во время вспышки гнева и мягко спросил: “А не слишком ли сильно ты реагируешь?”, а вы бы лишь огрызнулись в ответ: “А тебе-то, какое дело?”, то на самом деле, это не означает, что вы не можете определить степень своих эмоций. Чрезмерными обычно называются те чувства и эмоции, которые мы сами считаем таковыми. Главное научиться справляться с ними, не допустить их развития, избавиться от них на стадии возникновения.

*Метод психологического айкидо*

Разрешение конфликтов в общественном транспортеОдним из наиболее популярных в психологической теории и практике методов избавления от конфликтов является, так называемое, психологическое айкидо. Название метода произошло от того, что приемы, используемые при общении, во многом напоминают философскую основу восточных единоборств, в основе которых лежат принципы защиты, ухода, обороны.
Метод психологического айкидо базируется на принципе амортизации. В основе его лежат законы инерции, характерные не только для физических тел, но и для психологических процессов. Чтобы погасить инерцию, мы применяем амортизацию, хотя не всегда осознаем это. А раз не осознаем, то и используем не всегда. Гораздо успешнее мы применяем физическую амортизацию. Например, если человека столкнули с высоты, то он будет продолжать движение, которое ему навязали, амортизировать, тем самым, гася последствия толчка, и только потом выпрямляется и встает на ноги. Спортсменов специально обучают амортизации. Борец падает в ту сторону, в которую толкает его противник. При этом он увлекает последнего за собой, затем добавляет немного своей энергии и оказывается уже наверху, фактически используя силу толчка противника. На этом же основан принцип амортизации в межличностных отношениях. Амортизация – это немедленное согласие с доводами партнера.
Рассмотрим, как же вышесказанное можно применить при конфликтах в общественном транспорте. Например, мужчина, знакомый с методами психологического айкидо, пропустив стариков, женщин и детей, последним протиснулся в переполненный автобус. Когда же дверь закрылась, он стал искать в своих многочисленных карманах деньги с целью оплатить проезд. При этом он, естественно, доставлял некоторое неудобство стоящей на ступеньку выше женщине, которая бросила в его сторону гневную реплику: “Долго Вы еще будете толкаться?!” Тут же последовал “амортизационный” ответ: “Долго”.
Далее диалог протекал следующим образом:
Она: “Но ведь мне неудобно и я так долго не выдержу!”
Он: “Не выдержите”
Она: “Ничего смешного нет!”
Он: “Действительно, ничего смешного нет ”
Раздался дружный хохот окружающих. В течение всей поездки дама больше не произнесла ни одного слова. Если данная ситуация получила бы другое развитие, например, пассажир на недовольство женщины ответил бы довольно резко («Ничего с вами не случится, потерпите»), назревающий конфликт только бы разросся в нескончаемую ссору.

*Ваши действия в конфликтной ситуации*

Разрешение конфликтов в общественном транспортеОписанный выше метод несложен, но не каждый человек в конфликтный момент вспомнит о нем и вовремя им воспользуется. И всё потому, что, вступая в конфликтный разговор, защитный механизм внутри нас включается автоматически, мы не успеваем подумать о том, в наших ответных словах содержится всё только способствующее дальнейшему развитию конфликта.
Вот тут многие зададутся вопросом: как же в конфликтный момент не поддаться своим эмоциям, переключив своё сознание на применение того самого принципа амортизации. Прежде всего, МирСоветов рекомендует подавить свою первую эмоциональную реплику и, внимательно выслушав скандалиста, согласиться с ним. Здесь не надо ничего сочинять! Вернемся к приведенному примеру. Человек, знакомый с психологическим айкидо, использовал “энергию” партнерши по общению и сам не придумал ни одного слова!
Если же вам не удалось вовремя самортизировать, и вас все-таки втянули в конфликт, попытайтесь изменить свой образ мыслей уже в процессе враждебного диалога или, в крайнем случае, по окончании его. Попробуйте мысленно задать себе вопрос: “Какие неоправданные чувства я испытываю и веду ли я себя правильно в данной ситуации прямо сейчас?” Особое внимание уделите чрезмерному беспокойству, гневу, чувству вины, обиде, раздражению, угрозам, враждебности и т.п.
На втором этапе спросите себя: “Из-за каких неразумных мыслей я расстраиваюсь: из-за себя, из-за других, из-за самой сложившейся ситуации?”. Возможно, вы увидите, что это слишком сильное беспокойство по поводу того, какое впечатление вы производите на окружающих.
На третьем этапе подумайте над тем, как можно оспорить и изменить свои “неразумные” мысли. Попробуйте начать со слов: “Следует ли мне…?”; “А нужно ли мне, чтобы он или она…?”; “Почему я должен обвинять кого-то или нападать?” и т.п. На этом этапе вы можете также попробовать помочь себе опровергнуть неоправданную проблему путем точного ее понимания и принятия, не отрицая, не преувеличивая и не уходя от проблемы. Например, вы можете определить, что суть проблемы состоит в следующем: “Этот человек вел себя со мною нагло”.
Такой подход поможет вам понять, что именно вы преувеличиваете, и как именно вы можете оспорить свою первую реакцию. Например: “Он оскорбил меня в присутствии множества свидетелей, мне этого не вынести!”. Но неужели вы действительно не сможете этого пережить? Неужели вы обязаны завоевывать любовь и уважение первого встречного вам человека? Неужели для вас так важно мнение окружающих вас людей (пассажиров в троллейбусе), с которыми вы, возможно, видитесь первый и последний раз в жизни?
Разрешение конфликтов в общественном транспорте На четвертом, последнем этапе анализа спросите себя: “Какими разумными рассуждениями я могу заменить “неразумные” мысли, возникшие на первом этапе?” Начните в этом случае со слов: “Я бы предпочел…”, “Было бы лучше, если…” и т.д. Для того чтобы выразить свои чувства, используйте выражения типа: “Не повезло…”, “Мне мешает (или неудобно)…”. Даже если вам удастся подобным образом проанализировать ситуацию уже “после драки”, так сказать, вы сможете избежать нагнетания страха, самобичевания и преувеличения важности происходящего и сведете к минимуму переживания, злобу, обиду, уныние и чувство вины. Сначала может показаться, что этот метод отнимает много времени, но, используя его постоянно, Вы вскоре будете тратить на это всего несколько минут.
Для иллюстрации МирСоветов приведет еще один пример конфликтной ситуации, часто имеющей место в общественном транспорте. Молодая привлекательная женщина входит в троллейбус с целью проехать всего одну остановку. Подходит кондуктор. Женщина протягивает ему купюру в 200 гривен (других денег у нее не было). Кондуктор не находит сдачи и отдает деньги обратно владелице. В этот момент трамвай останавливается на следующей остановке. Женщина выходит, а вслед ей несется гневно-ироничная реплика кондуктора: “Так всегда и делайте!”, тон которой не оставляет сомнений в том, что действия пассажирки расценены как злонамеренные. Для человека чувствительного, каковым и являлась наша пассажирка, этого достаточно, чтобы настроение было испорчено на длительное время.
Так как наша пассажирка не успела своевременно использовать метод психологического айкидо, то ей целесообразно проанализировать сложившуюся ситуацию по вышеизложенной схеме с целью выйти из ситуации с минимальными “потерями” нервных клеток. Первый вопрос, который следует ей себе задать, может звучать так: “Какие “неоправданные” чувства я испытываю и как веду себя, если мои нервы так напряжены? ” Ответом на него может быть следующее: “Я очень сердита и расстроена, у меня плохое настроение и это сказывается на моей работоспособности. К тому же я порчу настроение окружающим своим ворчанием”.
Далее следует задать себе второй вопрос: “Какие “неразумные” мысли, по моему мнению, расстраивают меня больше всего, беспокоят, угнетают, заставляют чувствовать себя виноватой? ” Пример “неразумных” мыслей о себе: “Почему я должна была терпеть все это. Нужно было высказать все этой нахалке! Почему она считает, что можно так обращаться со мною, да еще и в присутствии большого количества посторонних людей!”. “Неразумные” мысли о кондукторше (другой стороне конфликта): “Необходимо уволить кондуктора или, по крайней мере, попытаться наказать, перевоспитать!”. “Неразумные” мысли о самой сути конфликта: “Весь день испорчен! Что мне сделать, чтобы отплатить этой нахалке и всему трамвайно-троллейбусному управлению”.
Третий вопрос, который надо поставить перед собою: “Как можно изменить мои “неразумные” убеждения?”. Здесь ответ может быть следующим: “Кондукторша не имела права подозревать меня в попытке ее обмануть, но разве этим можно испортить весь день. Может не стоит заострять на этом внимание и тратить свое время?”.
Разрешение конфликтов в общественном транспорте Четвертый вопрос: “Какой разумный ход рассуждения я могу предпочесть своим нелепым мыслям?” На это можно ответить: “Я бы хотела, чтобы работники нашего общественного транспорта были более понимающими и вежливыми людьми. Но это не так, и здесь нет ничего ужасного. Это просто раздражает. Можно было бы проехать в троллейбусе до конечной остановки и по дороге “перевоспитывать” кондуктора, но тогда бы я опоздала на важную для меня встречу. Я могу пойти в трамвайно-троллейбусное управление и высказать все, но стоит ли тратить на это свое личное время? В конце концов, только от меня зависит, будет ли испорчен из-за этого случая весь мой последующий день”.
В результате, применяя указанную схему рассуждений, наша пассажирка вернет себе утраченное душевное равновесие и сбережет свое время и силы, тем самым, пройдя через конфликт, без последствий для своего психологического состояния. Думается, этот метод доступен каждому. Не стоит избавляться от всех тех, кто стоит на Вашем пути. Избавьтесь от собственных нелепых убеждений и неоправданных переживаний. Просто откажитесь от них, и вы добьетесь того, чего в жизни действительно стоит добиваться. Берегите себя!

----------

